# tamper for piccino



## rainydayz

only a week away from delivery of my piccino, I've got some Rave Fudge on their way and was wondering about tampers, Made by Knock get good press round here, any other ideas? The HappyDonkey site has a 57/58mm which seems very reasonable, any thoughts? BTW I cannot wait and am like a kid before Xmas and I'm 47!


----------



## jamster

I have the HappyDonkey tamper and it works very well for me.

It's the only tamper I've ever owned / used ... but it is well made and works well for me.


----------



## Yes Row

If you can't wait maybe best avoiding Made By Knock! ( recent speed if delivery has been badly effected by new grinder launch)

Could try http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-barista-tools-tampers-accessories/cat_3294.html

They are reasonably priced and good service


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If your just after a 58mm tamper for a standard basket then another vote for a Motta from Cream supplies.

I sold mine after getting a TORR 58.4, still wished I'd kept it. Cream supplies very good service.


----------



## rainydayz

thanks for replies. HappyDonkey stress the importance of a 57mm tamper for a 58mm basket, any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Chriswilson

If urbanbumpkin can use a 58.4 (but would prefer a 58) it would seem that a 58 will still give you that ***-paper gap to enable you to tamp without getting caught by the taper of the basket. If memory serves that is why HD suggest a slightly under-sized tamper.

I'm also awaiting a delivery from Racino - with growing excitement!!

cheers, cw


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Chriswilson said:


> If urbanbumpkin can use a 58.4 (but would prefer a 58) it would seem that a 58 will still give you that ***-paper gap to enable you to tamp without getting caught by the taper of the basket. If memory serves that is why HD suggest a slightly under-sized tamper.
> 
> I'm also awaiting a delivery from Racino - with growing excitement!!
> 
> cheers, cw


Sorry....just to be completely clear. My 58.4 is for a VST basket which is slightly bigger than a Gaggia standard basket.

I also have a made by knock 58.35 which did fit a Gaggia standard basket really well as long as you didn't dose below 15g. Otherwise the tamper would get stuck with the baskets tapered sides.

The Motta is slightly under 58mm.


----------



## Chriswilson

Aaah! So it would appear that a 57 would be the way to go with the Racino - slightly under-sized per HD's advice.

Thanks for the update urbanbumpkin.

cheers, cw


----------



## Blackstone

i think 57 is too undersized for the piccino. this is the machine have and i have been using a 57 for the past 12 months and have finally purchased a 58. not received it yet but the 57 just deosnt cut it for me


----------



## Eyedee

I have a light weight 220g aluminium tamper, looks about 57mm which I would gladly pay forward if you would like to try it out before making a decision.

Ian


----------



## rainydayz

thanks Ian, I'll let you know.

Adam


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Eyedee said:


> I have a light weight 220g aluminium tamper, looks about 57mm which I would gladly pay forward if you would like to try it out before making a decision.
> 
> Ian


Great gesture


----------



## Chriswilson

There's some good folk on here.

cheers, cw


----------



## Beanie Man

I have a 58mm Motta with a Piccinio. Seems good.

Mind you, my sour coffee doesn't!! #learning #practice


----------



## johnnygee04

I'm a bit late finding this thread, but I have a 58mm Motta and it rattles around in the standard Piccino basket. I'm looking to buy a 58.35 or 585 from somewhere like MBK as it will come with a better quality basket; bonus!


----------



## Bruce Boogie

A bit late on this but I use a 58mm www.banggood.com cheap as chips 450g weight tamper and I can't fault it. Just enough slack to make easy tamping and yet create a lovely smooth top. The pucks come out cleanly and if you break them open they are very evenly "brown" showing good water distribution.


----------



## Drewster

Bruce Boogie said:


> A bit late on this but I use a 58mm www.banggood.com cheap as chips 450g weight tamper and I can't fault it. Just enough slack to make easy tamping and yet create a lovely smooth top. The pucks come out cleanly and if you break them open they are very evenly "brown" showing good water distribution.


WTF - I found shed loads of all sorts on that site.... but not a sniff of a tamper!!!

I'll have to go back for another look.... wish me luck, I'm going in!!!!


----------



## Bruce Boogie

YEP - no sign of it any more - some you win and some you lose!!


----------

